# When do car seats go on sale?



## Amatullah0 (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah, that-- when do they go on sale?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Britax has sales twice a year; otherwise, there is no set schedule.


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Depends on the brand.

Britax has a set schedule, and many stores seem to clear out their "aging" Graco (seats with manufacture dates about 8 months old) in July and August.


----------



## reemasams (Dec 23, 2009)

It's usually in September. I am waiting on it for a Regent.

I would skip the Roundabout and go for a Marathon, it will last you much longer. Some of the Target stores are rumored to be clearancing a pattern out for $134-$229.
I was purposefully waiting til Christmas to get a good deal. The best prices I've seen are on albeebaby.com. They have a 15% off sitewide sale right now (code 15OFF). However, I tried applying it toward a boulevard that was on sale for $229 and it was declined (only applies to certain items). Considering most places sell the boulevard for $309, I guess $229 is a good price.


----------



## Super_mommy (Nov 13, 2009)

I have noticed them go on clearance around the end of the summer


----------

